# VIETNAM | Projects & Construction



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

any construction pictures?


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

erm.. Vietman ? sound like a Superhero


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

vietman lol


----------



## patchay (Jan 2, 2006)

Batman, Ultraman, Superman, X-men, Spiderman and now Viet-man? lol jk

c'mon change it quick!


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Some projects in Saigon*

Phu Xuan Apartment Building









Fortuna Building









Sacombank Office Building









(from _saigonily_)


----------



## jobecob (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont know that they have BigC in vietnam


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ Of course, we have.


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

To thread starter: You can't even spell the name of the city correctly.


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

^ And that is spelled c-o-u-n-t-r-y


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

An urban area project in Dong Nai provine

*Dong Nai Urban Area*


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

Saigon Exhibition & Convention Center


----------



## sabandija (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.badongo.com/pic/826167


----------



## sabandija (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.badongo.com/pic/826167


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*

Tan Doan Viet Apartment
1/8 Huynh Tan Phat, Binh Thuan, Dist 7









Savico 105 Pho Quang, Near Tan Son Nhat









(from _titanic98_)


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Wowow, Vietnam is definitely emerging itself as a center for urban development in the South East Asia region. I am very impressed with these projects that are under construction and in the planning stage. Saigon and Hanoi are transforming very fast as well as the excellent growth in the Vietnamese economy and tourism industry. I give 3 thumbs up for Vietnam! kay: kay: kay:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any information about the planned new airport for Ho chi min city? I heard it was going to be built in Long Tan or somewhere....


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon Projects*

152 Dien Bien Phu

















Green Plaza


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

The BIDV Tower in Ho Chi Minh City


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

go vietnam !!! go SEA !!!


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Projects in Saigon*

M&C Tower


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

94-96 Nguyen Du, District 1


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

Sailing Plaza

















(all of those pics are from *saigonily*)


----------



## chuchin (Jun 15, 2007)

the financial tower is spectacular!


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Projects in Saigon*

Hanh Phuc Residential Zone


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

Hanh Phuc Residential Zone









(pics are from *titanic98*)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Vietman :lol: An awesome name for da new superhero of the far east!


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Keangnam to Build Vietnam's Tallest Tower*

Keangnam to Build Vietnam's Tallest Tower










A conceptual image of Keangnam Enterprise's Hanoi Landmark Tower complex. The main tower will be 70 stories high when completed in 2010 / Courtesy of keangnam Enterprise
By Cho Jin-seo
Staff Reporter

Keangnam Enterprise said it will start building a 70-story tower in Hanoi this month, which will be the tallest structure in Vietnam, to be completed by 2010.

The South Korean builder said Thursday that it has received approval from the Vietnamese government for the $1.05 billion project named the Hanoi Landmark Tower. The compound of one 70-story building and two 47-story apartments will be erected in the burgeoning town of Pham Hung about 22 kilometers from Hanoi, it said.

The construction of the Hanoi Landmark Tower will epitomize South Korean firms' growing interest in the Vietnamese market. The Southeast Asian nation was the third largest destination for Korea's overseas investment in the first six months of the year after China and the United States.

``Its prospects are very bright as more and more multinational firms are making inroads into Hanoi, pushing up the demand for hotels, offices and high-end apartments,'' said Kang Chang-mo, CEO of Keangnam. ``The Hanoi Landmark Tower will become a symbolic structure that shows South Korea's capability in building skyscrapers.''

The Landmark Tower compound will consist of three buildings that will house a five-star hotel, a furnished residence for foreigners, offices, apartments, a convention center and medical facilities.

The main tower will stand 336 meters tall, about 50 meters shorter than the Empire States Building in New York. By 2007 records it is equivalent to the 17th tallest building in the world.

For the new project, an investment consortium led by Woori Bank will inject $500 million while Keangnam will finance the rest, the firm said.

Vietnamese cities such as Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City (formerly Saigon) have been known for their low-lying French colonial-era buildings with Vietnamese characteristics. Currently, the Saigon Trade Center is the tallest building in the country at only 33 floors (145 meters) high. But along with the Keangnam tower, several more construction projects over 60 stories have either been approved or are under construction in the Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh areas, reflecting the country's prospering economy.

It is not the first time for a Korean-made building to dominate the Hanoi skyline. Daewoo Group opened the 18-story Hanoi Daewoo Hotel in 1996 when there was no building taller than 10 stories in the city.

The world's tallest building is the Burj Dubai in the United Arab Emirates at over 520 meters and growing. South Korea's Samsung Corp. is the leading builder of the project. It is planned to reach 800 meters high by 2008.

_(THE KOREA TIMES)_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WOW! 336m :eek2: It's the first supertall in Vietnam :banana: 
And the design is very nice :cheers: 
Very good news :nocrook:


----------



## IslandSon.PH (Jun 18, 2007)

*man oh man*

vietnam is on *steroids*
:cheers:


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*A project in Saigon*

Conic Paradise High-class Apartment


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

Saigon Pearl

















Saigon Pearl... street level


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Some pics of Phu My Hung, Saigon*
































































New Saigon (Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group)









Other skylines


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

Saigon Happiness Square









Saigon Pearl









Grand Hotel (5 star)









Phu Nu Magazine Office









(pics from *saigonily*)


----------



## well-done (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks,...keep them coming...Vietman, still no one edits the title ?


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Some pics of Saigon*





































(pics from *saigonily*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

(pics from *titanic98*)


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

I miss Vietnam the way it was. Of course you have every right to be proud of your modern architecture. It looks to be the best in all the world. Congratulations.


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*The Vista - District 2, Saigon*

Number of blocks: 5
Number of stories: 28


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

Some pics of Bien Hoa (from http://www.wooshu.com/products.php?cid=76)

Wooshu Plaza











Condominium










The picture of Bien Hoa city from 7th floor of Wooshu Plaza


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*The renders of Wooshu Plaza*


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^ whoa nice!


----------



## badguysaigon (Sep 6, 2007)

You are wrong, man! Asiana Plaza is not that in the picture, and the covering area is much wider than that. In the pic: it is the Sheraton and the Caravenlle hotel.


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Projects in Saigon*

144-146 Hai Ba Trung









Thao Loan Plaza
Nguyen Van Cu









Thao Dien Complex
Dist 2









Trung Son Complex
Binh Chanh District









4-6A Tran Cao Van










64-68 Tran Quoc Thao









Nguyen Van Cu Apartment Block 3-4










Trung Son Apartment Block8-14 (Nguyen Van Cu)









(Originally Posted by *titanic98*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

Nhat Lan BCCI
550 Kinh Duong Vuong









An Lac Plaza
Binh Tan District









Richland Hill









(Originally Posted by *titanic98*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*

In Phu My Hung Urban Area









(Originally Posted by *titanic98*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

Yersin Office



















(Originally Posted by *titanic98*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

The Icon
25 floors
144-146 Hai Ba Trung










(Originally Posted by *titanic98*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Some pics of Bien Hoa today*

*Co.op Mart Supermarket*











*Wooshu Plaza*























































(these pics were taken by *lacailacai*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*VIETBUILD 2007*














































PHU MY HUNG





























FICO



















This new project will be begin in 2008:banana: 










THU DUC HOUSE














































TIN NGHIA COMPANY



















A big project in BIEN HOA CITY










BLUE DIAMOND - the new project of VAN PHAT HUNG

























































AN PHU-AN KHANH (District 2)



















The end :banana: :cheers:

(Originally Posted by *saigonily*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*

Tan Thanh Cong
29/26 Tay Thanh, Tan Phu District


































(Originally Posted by *titanic98*)


----------



## bryson662001 (Nov 3, 2005)

lacailacai said:


>


I don't like the Financial Tower at all. I think it is a plot by the north to make Saigon look ugly and ridiculous. The height is ok but the shape looks like a giant plastic watering can. Hanoi seems to get all the best looking and most tasteful buildings and HCM looks more and more like a circus. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*

Phu Long I, 31 floors










(Originally Posted by *titanic98*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

Vinataba




























Hoang Linh









(Originally Posted by *titanic98*)


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

> Hanoi seems to get all the best looking and most tasteful buildings and HCM looks more and more like a circus. Coincidence? I think not.


No coincidence! One of the reason is officials in Saigon are proned to too much bureaucracy. And it's harder to find a good plot in Saigon.


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Kumho Asiana Plaza*




















Good progress :banana: 










(Originally Posted by *saigonily*)


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ So it is nice to see all this projects from Vietnam.


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*

Some recent pics of Phu Mi Hung New Urban Area



























^^ The left is Unilever Building


















^^Peninsula Place



















(Originally Posted by *saigonily*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*

Phu Mi Hung New Urban Area

View from Kenh Dao, Phu My Hung.























































(Originally Posted by *jimmyfa*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*

Phu Mi Hung New Urban Area

From The Grand View





































(Originally Posted by *jimmyfa*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*

Saigon Pearl
It's reached to 31th storey.










(Originally Posted by *saigonily*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*

The Estella










(Originally Posted by *titanic98*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*


















(Originally Posted by *wt_onlyme*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Saigon*

Hoa Binh Tower, Phu my hung (from hoabinh corp)











Golden House
29 Binh Phu











Cotec Tower
35 Nguyen Huu Canh










(Originally Posted by *titanic98*)


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

*Lotte Group lifts curtain on $2bn development*

* Lotte Group, the fifth largest company in South Korea, is seeking approval to develop two large property projects in Ho Chi Minh City said to be even larger than Seoul’s Lotte World recreation complex.*









Scores of investors are lining 
up to develop the 
Saigon River banks

The group last week submitted master plans, which have already been received by the Ho Chi Minh City People’s Committee, to the Ministry of Planning an Investment.
The first project worth around $2 billion, will see a *50-storey* retail and office complex be situated on a prime location near the Saigon River.
Chang-Bae Lee, president of Lotte Engineering & Construction Company - a subsidiary company of Lotte Group, said the project had a favourable position near District 1 and there would be a metro station under the complex.
District 2 will accommodate the second project which will see a new urban area, *a 100-storey building*, a five-star hotel, an indoor theme park, an outdoor amusement park, office and residential buildings, shopping malls and an international school.
“This complex will be like Lotte World in Seoul. Lotte World was built nearly 20 years ago so the plan to develop the complex in Ho Chi Minh City will be even larger and more modern than Lotte World,” Lee said.
Lotte World consists of a large indoor theme and outdoor amusement parks, shopping malls, sports facilities and movie theatres. Opened from 1989, it receives about five million visitors each year.
Although Ho Chi Minh City is Vietnam’s largest city and its economic centre, it still lacks commercial centres and entertainment sites. The A.T. Kearney’s 2007 Global Retail Development Index ranked Vietnam as the world’s fourth most attractive retail market, behind India and Russia.
The city’s residential and office markets are also becoming hot.
Lotte’s projects, if approved, would contribute to the supply of the market and could be a good destination for locals, foreigners living in the city to shopping, relaxing and a perfect spot for sightseeing, said Lee. Lotte Group was established in 1965 and operates in the service, finance, construction, distribution and industry sectors.
The group has also developed the Lotte Mart and Lotteria in Vietnam and acquired apart of Vietnamese Kinh Do confectionery firm.

(source _Vietnam Investment Review_)


----------



## IslandSon.PH (Jun 18, 2007)

NAM is on steroids!:shocked:


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

some amazing projects! Vietnam is really booming!!


----------



## samson (Apr 12, 2004)

well, after read for the thread ,i have changing my mind a little bit about Vietnam. for my thinking about development Vietnam is far behind Malaysia,Thailand and Singapore for 40 years before i read for this thread. but, sorry to say that Vietnam still has a lots of potential to growing up. What i think now, Vietnam is still far behind these countries i mention in South East Asia between 20-30 years. From population to measure, the top developer city in Vietnam HC Mihn is huge, if ranking for top10 modern cities in SE Asia ,i think not even 1 cities in Vietnam is qualifier. btw,i hope to see Vietnam became stronger soon


----------



## jmok (Dec 30, 2006)

good job for Vietnam.....................

Vietnam is really fast shaping.....


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

It's a nice photo. Amazing!


----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

very nice projects


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*The Financial Tower*























































from http://e8club.blogspot.com/


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

from http://e8club.blogspot.com/


----------



## another_viet (Oct 10, 2005)

VungTau Aquarium


yeutoidi said:


> Toà nhà trung tâm mà xây lên thì cao hơn cả tượng chúa Jesu trên đỉnh núi nữa. Vị trí dự án phía cuối bờ biển( bên trái) - Mũi Nghinh nhong:





yeutoidi said:


> (http://thetourismreport.net/newsdetail.cfm?codeID=49563)
> *$1.3bn Disneyland-style theme park for Vietnam*
> 
> The coastal town of Vung Tau in Vietnam could host a 200-hectare Disneyland-style theme park by 2010 if development plans get the go ahead.
> ...


nice ^^


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Towers of Peace, Hanoi*

source: http://e8club.blogspot.com/


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*National Assembly House, Hanoi*

gmp architects









http://flickr.com/photos/e8club/


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

bryson662001 said:


> I d'on't understand. A tasteless, garish building uses just as much space as a tasteful one. Too much bureaucracy causes lack of good taste? Saigon has so much potential, I would have liked to see it look more like Singapore or even Hong Kong. The way things are going it will be more like Las Vegas.


You are right ,because the people control Saigon are the the same people from the North that came to Saigon ,and they have been degrading Saigon as much as they could , they never wanna see a beautiful prosperous Saigon,that's why they have been abandoning Saigon along time ago,all the projects in Saigon mostly come from foreign Companies ,and always being blocked by them with rediculous reasons but Saigon still growing because of it positon , good weather , large population and "chieu choi" charecteristic to ward life,,while they are building huge projects with all the money and resourses taken from the south to Hanoi... but I doubt in the future when they finish building them any one from Saigon would go there to see it ,because it is cold the food is bad and the people are hipocrit and stingy in the North


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

And you know what? eventhough they have been trying so hard to make themself look good ,their people still fleeing the North VN to go SouthVN especially in Saigon ,they are every where man from the ,the first thing you would know when you get to VN airport the people work there are all Northern VN accent very few real southern people got job there and when you go to the downtown area northenVN accent every where they are like rats man ,they have bought almost everything in down town Saigon, this 's just like ethnic cleansing the soft way ...oh well " winner takes it all , the loser standing small" remenber that song from the ABBA ?


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

lacailacai said:


> The raise of Hanoi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The raise of Hanoi through those pictures is the result of money and resourses stolen from the South from 1975 untill 2008


----------



## ln030921 (Mar 1, 2007)

skyboi said:


> The raise of Hanoi through those pictures is the result of money and resourses stolen from the South from 1975 untill 2008


This guy needs to stop trolling a good thread.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Very easy to stop comment like this, just tell the Vietnamese Goverment to be Fair to the South Vietnam when it come to developing their Country,then no one will complain or it will be like China with the Tibet problem right now .It won't be a pretty scene if they happen to host any International Event in the future


----------



## ln030921 (Mar 1, 2007)

skyboi said:


> Very easy to stop comment like this, just tell the Vietnamese Goverment to be Fair to the South Vietnam when it come to developing their Country,then no one will complain or it will be like China with the Tibet problem right now .It won't be a pretty scene if they happen to host any International Event in the future


Since when did the government get to decide where foreign investment goes? Companies tend to place projects and buildings where they are more attractive. And to me personally, I think that land prices in Saigon is fairly high.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

ln030921 said:


> Since when did the government get to decide where foreign investment goes? Companies tend to place projects and buildings where they are more attractive. And to me personally, I think that land prices in Saigon is fairly high.


Since when ? what a naive question. Hanoi is the Commitee that grant licence to Company that want to do businessin Vietnam so if you don't place your company headquarter in Hanoi no license granted as a matter of fact last year there was RENESAS TECHNOLOGY CORP that was forced by Hanoi to have their Headquarter based in Hanoi and you know what they refused...hahaha, and you know why? Saigon is so hot and delicious to make money that's why land price is fairly high ,but look at the outcome ,it will just be worthy .Oh well ,I am no politician ,but I wish people just use their common sense and a little research when there they see things going around them for god'sake...and the SAD thing is They will continue doing it unless people stand up and Denounce their Oppression toward Saigon and south VN in gerneral


----------



## ln030921 (Mar 1, 2007)

skyboi said:


> Since when ? what a naive question. Hanoi is the Commitee that grant licence to Company that want to do businessin Vietnam so if you don't place your company headquarter in Hanoi no license granted as a matter of fact last year there was RENESAS TECHNOLOGY CORP that was forced by Hanoi to have their Headquarter based in Hanoi and you know what they refused...hahaha, and you know why? Saigon is so hot and delicious to make money that's why land price is fairly high ,but look at the outcome ,it will just be worthy .Oh well ,I am no politician ,but I wish people just use their common sense and a little research when there they see things going around them for god'sake...and the SAD thing is They will continue doing it unless people stand up and Denounce their Oppression toward Saigon and south VN in gerneral


There are many projects in Saigon, just little to no progress due to land and material problems. What do you expect? More than 8 million people packed in one city. You expect land prices to come cheap? You expect material needs to be cheap? You expect every person living in the land to sell according to your rules? There are many projects in Saigon, so it's foolish to cry about Northern projects. As of now, why do you think there are mostly apartment buildings popping up? Because it's the one of the hottest markets in the city. People fight to acquire these new houses- almost guaranteeing profit for the investor. The prime minister of Vietnam is southern for god sakes. Why do you still think everything is revolved around the North? Now if you're done crying, let this thread be used for what it's made for- not for people to cry like you.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

ln030921 said:


> There are many projects in Saigon, just little to no progress due to land and material problems. What do you expect? More than 8 million people packed in one city. You expect land prices to come cheap? You expect material needs to be cheap? You expect every person living in the land to sell according to your rules? There are many projects in Saigon, so it's foolish to cry about Northern projects. As of now, why do you think there are mostly apartment buildings popping up? Because it's the one of the hottest markets in the city. People fight to acquire these new houses- almost guaranteeing profit for the investor. The prime minister of Vietnam is southern for god sakes. Why do you still think everything is revolved around the North? Now if you're done crying, let this thread be used for what it's made for- not for people to cry like you.


Crying ? change your choice of language babe ,you understand english this well so I suspect you are not dump or naive like you pretend to be. I have been living the western world for too long that ,I could see your Goverment has learnt fast to do the trick by install your enemy'own people that we called a PUPPET to exploit the enemy without having to lift a finger themself, see... that's how it works. DO YOU UNDERSTAND ? and second there are many projects in Saigon like you said are those that is considered sort of rubish and like let them have it so they will shut up and we enjoy the best but you know what ? people are not blind there lot of them complaining how ugly SAIGON has become ,even foreigners when they come to Saigon they just feel sorry for the chaos that your Goverment intentionally created over the years, so stop fooling the world with your "The raise of Hanoi pictures " don't you feel ashame of the truth ? now let's see who is crying and who is telling a story


----------



## ln030921 (Mar 1, 2007)

skyboi said:


> Crying ? change your choice of language babe ,you understand english this well so I suspect you are not dump or naive like you pretend to be. I have been living the western world for too long that ,I could see your Goverment has learnt fast to do the trick by install your enemy'own people that we called a PUPPET to exploit the enemy without having to lift a finger themself, see... that's how it works. DO YOU UNDERSTAND ? and second there are many projects in Saigon like you said are those that is considered sort of rubish and like let them have it so they will shut up and we enjoy the best but you know what ? people are not blind there lot of them complaining how ugly SAIGON has become ,even foreigners when they come to Saigon they just feel sorry for the chaos that your Goverment intentionally created over the years, so stop fooling the world with your "The raise of Hanoi pictures " don't you feel ashame of the truth ? now let's see who is crying and who is telling a story


Don't try to turn it to me. You're crying about "unfairness" in the system- I can see that pointing that out to you only proves it. You think that Saigon hasn't change from the past years? You're say that people call Saigon ugly, have you seen the ugly in Hanoi? People say it's everywhere! Now that you're here crying with a blind eye, disregarding the equal ugliness of all Cities in Vietnam. Not that I'm saying Vietnam is ugly, I'm saying that you're blindly crying. The name is this thread is Vietnam Construction and Projects, and I see the great share of Southern projects. So who's naive when comparing projects to random project updates of a city?


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

So now you want to evade your ignorrance about a Country you originally post the fotos of their archievement "Hanoi" and then some one stepped in the way to tell the world there is a really dark side of those immages and and more to come if people like you helping them to spread the concept that VN is on the right track and how glorious Hanoi is on top of that ? forgive me if I make you to feel uneasy , and I am not turning at you because I don't know you ... I just want to let you know I am a fan of skyscrapecity but when some thing goes wrong you just feel violated ,but I won't quit because this is my hobbie , I will follow it every step of the way not only in VN but to every where else people are building or constructing small or big project ...some you admire and some you just wanna puke ,ya know ,have a nice day and think about it


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh one more thing . I live in a developed Country where the Government takes good care of its citizen ,things are great here ,harmony and equality is the key of this succesful Nation ,there is no reason for me to cry over some project in VN


----------



## ln030921 (Mar 1, 2007)

skyboi said:


> So now you want to evade your ignorrance about a Country you originally post the fotos of their archievement "Hanoi" and then some one stepped in the way to tell the world there is a really dark side of those immages and and more to come if people like you helping them to spread the concept that VN is on the right track and how glorious Hanoi is on top of that ? forgive me if I make you to feel uneasy , and I am not turning at you because I don't know you ... I just want to let you know I am a fan of skyscrapecity but when some thing goes wrong you just feel violated ,but I won't quit because this is my hobbie , I will follow it every step of the way not only in VN but to every where else people are building or constructing small or big project ...some you admire and some you just wanna puke ,ya know ,have a nice day and think about it


Go look at some updates from Saigon. Not that there isn't any progress, but because there isn't much updates. You should know that the city is growing, fastest in the Nation. How would you explain that? How would you explain the equal ugliness between Vietnamese cities? Just for you to see, go look at the "Ugly Hanoi" thread in Vietnamese Chat. You think that Hanoi and the North is so beautiful? No! They're both equally messy and ugly. If you are such an enthusiast, then you should know that already. Heck, there's millions of people living in Saigon, and a few less millions living in Hanoi. How can you expect so much with so many in a dense area? And no, I do not feel bad, I feel good for enlightening such a greedy thought.




skyboi said:


> Oh one more thing . I live in a developed Country where the Government takes good care of its citizen ,things are great here ,harmony and equality is the key of this succesful Nation ,there is no reason for me to cry over some project in VN


Then why are you here complaining about "Northern projects taking Southern money"?


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Because It 's the Truth and people all around the world should know about it. Did you watch news today ? There were disruptions through London Olimpic torching parade, what an embarassment to China , somehow I think they deserve it for treating the Tibetan badly... You too could prevent this from happenning to VN if you help to get the message accross so that Hanoi would think twice before countinuing their Dirty actions on developing VN ... I guess you also care don't you ? :0


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

ln030921 said:


> Go look at some updates from Saigon. Not that there isn't any progress, but because there isn't much updates. You should know that the city is growing, fastest in the Nation. How would you explain that? How would you explain the equal ugliness between Vietnamese cities? Just for you to see, go look at the "Ugly Hanoi" thread in Vietnamese Chat. You think that Hanoi and the North is so beautiful? No! They're both equally messy and ugly. If you are such an enthusiast, then you should know that already. Heck, there's millions of people living in Saigon, and a few less millions living in Hanoi. How can you expect so much with so many in a dense area? And no, I do not feel bad, I feel good for enlightening such a greedy thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND WHY IS IT A GREEDY THOUGH ? SAIGON NEVER STEAL MONEY FROM ANY OTHER CITY WITH THAT SHEER POPULATION AND OVER SEA RELATIVE THAT MAKE AND POUR BILLION IN TO VN EVERY YEAR PLUS THE ABUNDANT RESOURSES FROM AGRICULTURE TO PETRO IN DUSTRY FROM THE OILRIG OF SOUTHERN VN .AND ALL THE BIG PROJECT ARE PROCEDING IN HANOI , NAME ME ANY THING ON A LARGE SCALE THAT HAPPENING IN THE SAIGON , WHILE THERE ARE MANY LESS MILLION PEOPLE LIVE IN HANOI GET TO HAVE ALL THE INFRASTRUCTURE UPDATED ,BIG CONVENTION CENTER , HANOI LAND MARK BUILDING , HANOI ANKHANH BUILDING VN PETRO BUILDING JUST BEEN APPROVED LATELYAND THEN WESTLAKE URBANISM PLAN ON A BIG SCALE AND MANY MORE, WHERE IS ALL THAT MONEY COMING FROM IF THEY DON'T EXTRACT THAT FROM THE SOUTH ,TODAY IS THE INFORMATION AGE YOU CAN'T HIDE OR CHEAT PEOPLE ANY LONGER SOONER OR LATER PEOPLE WILL FIND OUT


----------



## ln030921 (Mar 1, 2007)

skyboi said:


> AND WHY IS IT A GREEDY THOUGH ? SAIGON NEVER STEAL MONEY FROM ANY OTHER CITY WITH THAT SHEER POPULATION AND OVER SEA RELATIVE THAT MAKE AND POUR BILLION IN TO VN EVERY YEAR PLUS THE ABUNDANT RESOURSES FROM AGRICULTURE TO PETRO IN DUSTRY FROM THE OILRIG OF SOUTHERN VN .AND ALL THE BIG PROJECT ARE PROCEDING IN HANOI , NAME ME ANY THING ON A LARGE SCALE THAT HAPPENING IN THE SAIGON , WHILE THERE ARE MANY LESS MILLION PEOPLE LIVE IN HANOI GET TO HAVE ALL THE INFRASTRUCTURE UPDATED ,BIG CONVENTION CENTER , HANOI LAND MARK BUILDING , HANOI ANKHANH BUILDING VN PETRO BUILDING JUST BEEN APPROVED LATELYAND THEN WESTLAKE URBANISM PALN ON A BIG SCALE AND MANY MORE, WHERE IS ALL THAT MONEY COMING FROM IF THEY DON'T EXTRACT THAT FROM THE SOUTH ,TODAY IS THE INFORMATION AGE YOU CAN'T HIDE OR CHEAT PEOPLE ANY LONGER SOONER OR LATER PEOPLE WILL FIND OUT


There are so much I don't want to name them all. So just for you please look at this link and make sure you look at the previous 4 editions:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568532&page=15

then, if pictures can describe to you, maybe numbers and charts can:

http://www.vietpartners.com/Statistic-FDI.htm

http://english.vietnamnet.vn/biz/2006/06/580215/

http://www.business-in-asia.com/vn_top_FDI.html (2006)


Then after reviewing, can you please explain to me why the Southern region, namely Saigon holds top the top FDI from the country? Also, can you explain to me why Ho Chi Minh city is the fastest growing city in Vietnam?

And according to the first source, how come HCMC, Vung Tau, Binh Duong, and Dong Nai holds 38% of all of Vietnam's FDI from January 2007 to September 2007. Then explain to me how come Saigon has about 136 more projects than Hanoi, and about 300 million more FDI dollars.

Where is your verbal argument when compare to the sheer numbers and statistics?


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

ln030921 said:


> There are so much I don't want to name them all. So just for you please look at this link and make sure you look at the previous 4 editions:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568532&page=15
> 
> ...


You just don't quit and never accept the fact that Southern VN has been looted by the North VN ,and I think you have a problem with your eyes sight... all the projects show in that thread are terrible and they have been there for years man , look back at the Hanoi construction projects and tell me the difference , and how many have completed ? didn't I tell you I already knew ? with all that documents that you have I guess you are in VN ,take an air plane and go from Hanoi to Saigon and see for your eyes Hanoi wasn't like this 30 years ago It was a grey ,dark, gloomy like hell,while Saigon was elegance and nice , since It got a taste of Saigon it envies so much that It determine that Saigon has to be degraded .so SAIGON has become so unorganized the whole city with 8 million people doesn't even have a proper Stadium infastructure poorly constructed compare to your Hanoi ,but thank god people still live , how could you kill the whole 8 million people off ? no way... and the fact is why Saigon hold top VN'S FDI because It's Ecomomic potential is so enormous so they have to make conssesion after being threatened to pull out of VN by Foreign companies It is just normal that the South got more projects NOW just because they are going to make more money for the North to loot anytime they can see the opportunity, but all that projects look to me like shit nothing to be impressive ,even you don't have gut to post them as the "Raise of Saigon" clear ? anymore questions ?


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

The world is watching VN and It is going to get you ,so behave, learn the Chinesse lession , IT'S ABOUT TIME


----------



## ln030921 (Mar 1, 2007)

skyboi said:


> You just don't quit and never accept the fact that Southern VN has been looted by the North VN ,and I think you have a problem with your eyes sight... all the projects show in that thread are terrible and they have been there for years man , look back at the Hanoi construction projects and tell me the difference , and how many have completed ? didn't I tell you I already knew ? with all that documents that you have I guess you are in VN ,take an air plane and go from Hanoi to Saigon and see for your eyes Hanoi wasn't like this 30 years ago It was a grey ,dark, gloomy like hell,while Saigon was elegance and nice , since It got a taste of Saigon it envies so much that It determine that Saigon has to be degraded .so SAIGON has become so unorganized the whole city with 8 million people doesn't even have a proper Stadium infastructure poorly constructed compare to your Hanoi ,but thank god people still live , how could you kill the whole 8 million people off ? no way... and the fact is why Saigon hold top VN'S FDI because It's Ecomomic potential is so enormous so they have to make conssesion after being threatened to pull out of VN by Foreign companies It is just normal that the South got more projects NOW just because they are going to make more money for the North to loot anytime they can see the opportunity, but all that projects look to me like shit nothing to be impressive ,even you don't have gut to post them as the "Raise of Saigon" clear ? anymore questions ?


Well, then why are you arguing? Who are you to judge Hanoi 30 years ago? You talk of a growing jealousy of the North to the South, but yet you can't tell me how the North is being pampered today compared to the South, and from what the sources say, the South is the one being pampered with investment. So how are you going to argue against pure facts? You're just trying to argue pure facts with speculation from your own eyes. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so if you think that you're all knowing on architecture, you go cry somewhere else. You complain so much about the South's badly organized cities, but you failed to realized that the North is also badly organized as much as the South is. Do you even know what Vietnam look like? But since you say you live in another country, why don't you goto urban and ghetto areas there and compare that to of Vietnam. Not everything is as suburban as you may hope, and the world is not as pretty. You say that Hanoi couldn't have made it so far in 30 years, but who are you to say? Unlike in Saigon, Hanoi still has many plots of open land, allowing them to build quicker and more efficiently- without being plagued by land clearing problems. In example, the Saigon South area was fairly open, allowing them to grow quicker than most projects in the whole city. After all, Saigon's density is much much worse than Hanoi, being 2.3 times more population per square mile (at 7943 people while Hanoi's is only about 3347 people). Again, I showed you pure numbers and fact, but you're just pulling out random excuses out of nowhere while still beating the bush. Saigon had always had more investment than Hanoi, and I don't know why you're crying. You talk about quality and quantity but Saigon still has a higher quantity than of Hanoi. You can blame the Government all you want for having bad designs- but more money is still being put into it. So why are you still crying. Saigon, throughout the past 30 years always had been richer than Hanoi. The people been richer so how can you say that the North been taking Southern money? It doesn't matter about pretty or not, it's about the money put into, and if you're going to reject the sources I give you, then that's just bad on your part. When arguing with facts and numbers, your blind speculation mean nothing. So if you're have anymore more shitty excuses, please do say.

And also, if you're going to cry about the little rise of Saigon, then you should compare and contrast pictures in the last 10 years. Not only that, you should look at economical facts of the city. Saigon today is the most important economic center in Vietnam. If you do not believe when I say that Saigon is richer than Hanoi, then do realize that Saigon's as a purchasing power of 10,870 per capita- which is about 3 times the nation's average. And it's GDP rose 12.6% from 2006 going 2007. How does your excuses explain these Southerners being richer than those in the North?


----------

